# Help please



## fluffysmom (Jan 14, 2014)

I have an auratus that had a seizure today. She sprawled out and started twitching. I picked her up and she was limp. Then later she seemed fine just weak. I work on an ambulance and I have been so busy this week that I haven't had much time to check on the frogs as much as I normally do. It appears that there were way too many bugs in their viv and I'm wondering if this could just be stress or hypocalcemia. 
Where can I get calcium gluconate? I called my vet but I doubt she will treat the frog without seeing it which will be expensive. And not to mention, I don't have time! Thanks for any help.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I would suspect hypocalcemia, too. How are you supplementing her? I've seen some emergency calcium items at PetCo, I think, but not sure if it's what you need. Perhaps a pharmacy or vitamin shop?


----------



## fluffysmom (Jan 14, 2014)

I recently switched to repashy calcium plus from the repcal and herptivite mix (50/50). But since I've been so busy it's been a few days since I gave them fresh bugs (won't ever do that again). These are also new frogs, I haven't had them long.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Are you set up so that you could move her to her own tank to separate her and keep an eye on her? Hopefully she'll be ok with her new supplements but I'm wondering why she would be so calcium deficient that she'd have a seizure when she was getting repcal. It was with D3, right? Some people use Herptivite and Repcal as their only supplements with no issues.

eta: also, a few days, or weeks even, shouldn't make much difference. Some folks only feed and supplement once a week.


----------



## fluffysmom (Jan 14, 2014)

I can separate her. These frogs I've only had about a month and I've seen them all eat very readily for me. There hasn't seemed to be any bullying going on, they all sleep together in the same part of their viv.


----------



## Amphinityfrogs (Jan 30, 2013)

I would separate her and keep a close eye on her. If you have been dusting I'm not sure if it is a calcium issue but you can't rule it out either. Observation is the only real way to find out what could be wrong. What are the temps in the tank? Could heat be a problem. It is summer time. Good thing is she may be just fine after a while. We have had frogs have seizures, they are still healthy happy and breeding.


----------



## fluffysmom (Jan 14, 2014)

She has had stable temps around 76. I don't let it get to 80. I have called all over my town and nobody has just pure calcium gluconate, only supplements with it included (for cows). Hopefully the vet can help, I may just take her in over the week end. Thanks for your help


----------



## fluffysmom (Jan 14, 2014)

Ok I got some Flukers liquid calcium, that's the only thing I've managed to find. It's calcium chloride and calcium lactate. Could anyone tell me if they've used this before and how to use it for frogs? Or if it's even safe to use in frogs?


----------



## fluffysmom (Jan 14, 2014)

I really need help again. My vet gave me a 10% solution of calcium gluconate and said to give by mouth every other day (.05ml). I can not do this anymore. I live on an ambulance and I don't have time to dig through info to find this out. Can I dilute this and put on their skin? I can't catch these frogs and give them meds by mouth. They are tiny and I've tried. It's too hard and I give them a heart attack. Please help. I'm ready to give this hobby up and it makes me sad. It's one of the few things I enjoy, but this is becoming so hard.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

did the vet know that you are treating a frog? You must call and explain that and ask the vet to advise you how to dose EXTERNALLY....you can keep the frog in a very small container and immerse it in the medicine whatever number of times a day the vet advises...sounds as though this vet does not understand your circumstances. Do not give up...the lessons that we keep with us are usually the hardest ones...keep us posted.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Is she acting normally at this point? If so, if it was me, I might just let her get her calcium from eating dusted flies. If she's not back to normal, the flukers says it's for reptiles and amphibians, so maybe just try a bit of that.


----------



## fluffysmom (Jan 14, 2014)

The vet did know it was for a dart frog of about 2 grams weight. She is an exotic animal vet but she doesn't have a lot of experience with darts. I did calculations and I diluted the calcium gluconate to a 2% solution. I put 2 drops on her back and she seems to have perked up. She has been lethargic and not eating infront of me. I'm hoping this will help. I will apply another dose tonight. Thanks for the help, I'm a very easily stressed out frog mom lol.


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

Does she look at all bloated?


----------



## fluffysmom (Jan 14, 2014)

She is not bloated. Appears normal healthy weight. She seems to be doing much better other than I still haven't observed any feeding.


----------

